# Puppies in WA



## MeganAlene (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone have a recommendation for a breeder in Washigton, in the Seattle area? Can be outside of Seattle too of course. We also have a price limit of 1500, is that too low for a quality bred companion shepherd puppy?


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

1500 is a very good budget for a well bred puppy. Most breeders I have seen in the PNW seem to be in the 1000-2000 range, so I bet you will be fine. When I was thinking of getting a puppy (ending up getting a wonderful grown up resuce) I focused on breeders in Oregon, would that be to far for you? I know it is only a few hours, I can give you rec's if you are comfortable with the distance. There are lots breeders around the greater Seattle area, but what are you really looking for in a puppy? That might help point you in the right direction.


----------



## MeganAlene (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm just wanting to add to our family, just a companion who I know will be well tempered and healthy. I'm willing to travel about 3-4 hours if the price and breeder is right


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't visited either personally but I will someday-- Schraderhaus, and Vom Banach. Both are on your side of the state.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a vom Banach pup. He is awesome!!! I keep in touch with litter mates and they are all doing heresy as well. 

If you can get in touch with Julie(she is notoriously hard to contact) i do recommend her. 

She generally won't sell males to inexperienced homes though. So if it's your first GSD and you want a male she may not be the right breeder. Also, most her pups are 1800. 

You can PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

You could try Von Grunheide in Snohomish. German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

She bred my future pup's sire, who I happen to like a lot. I have not worked with her personally but several people I trust recommended her to me. 

There are a LOT of good breeders in the PNW. Take your time and get references from puppy buyers, shop around, and you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd check out breeders who "have usually dogs/puppies for sale" very carefully. And they import puppies to sell?


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

Got mine from a couple just starting out. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Schutzengel-Kennels/155999907930610

Had these guys bookmarked too
Acelin German Shepherds - Rainier, Washington


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I highly recommend Schraderhaus. That is where my girl is from and I am very happy with her and the breeder. Her facility is very nice and she is open and honest about her dogs and a pleasure to work with.


----------



## oldskidog (Apr 20, 2014)

Other side of the State, but I have a wonderful guy from Alpine Valley German Shepherds. WGSL, I think they have pups now, and well within your budget.

Good luck.


----------



## 1stDaughter4Legs (Jan 8, 2015)

We got our new family member for Christmas! Our breeder Donna from Kolibri German Shepherds was and is so approachable and has answered me every time I asked her a question even sending me photos weekly before and after our deposit. Our family couldn't be more pleased with Carra. She is so fun to train I love how smart she is and how fast she is catching on to everything. Ok I'm gushing but she just been the best Christmas gift we have ever gotten. (That I researched for 5 months to find lol!)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

AnyaGSD said:


> Had these guys bookmarked too
> Acelin German Shepherds - Rainier, Washington


Very fluffy website (enjoying freedom in the back yard?) without good info.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

1stDaughter4Legs said:


> We got our new family member for Christmas! Our breeder Donna from Kolibri German Shepherds was and is so approachable and has answered me every time I asked her a question even sending me photos weekly before and after our deposit. Our family couldn't be more pleased with Carra. She is so fun to train I love how smart she is and how fast she is catching on to everything. Ok I'm gushing but she just been the best Christmas gift we have ever gotten. (That I researched for 5 months to find lol!)


I will second Donna. She is a good, responsible person and does a lot to socialize her pups. She is really good at placing pups with families and being supportive to puppy buyers. (Edit: As an example, I'm not even getting a pup from her but she's still offering to let me contact her whenever when I need help because my breeder is six hours away). She will hold onto a pup until it finds the right home, turns people away if they aren't exactly the best fit. She cares very much about good health. I first started running into her at obedience trials and now that we have a few mutual friends I see her more. She will not be having any litters for a while and I think the next one will be more of a working litter, but still definitely talk to her.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Very fluffy website (enjoying freedom in the back yard?) without good info.


They state '48 years experience'.
From $3000.

German Shepherd Dog Puppies for sale: Female from 2xVA1 Vegas son/VA1 Ober daughter (id: 222907)


----------



## BAppel (Apr 16, 2015)

*Any word?*

Any word? I am pretty much in love with Vom Banach and Shraderhaus, but have yet to make a decision. Let me know what happened with yours!

Thanks!


----------

